# Any rescue groups in Mexico?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, there is a place that I know of in Rosarito Beach called Baja Animal Sanctuary.. they routinely adopt out pets to people in San Diego area and advertise on Petfinder.

Edit: just looked up their website and here is some info about them

http://www.bajaanimalsanctuary.org/about.htm


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

